# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  ثلاثـة أبيات من الشعر مكتوبة فوق السهم الذي أصـاب كبـد الامام الحُسيـن عليه السلام ..

## My tears

مـن أبشـع جرائـم بنـي اميـة فـي كربـلاء يـوم عاشـوراء هـي رشـق الامـام الحُسيـن عليـه السـلام بالسهـام .. 
ومـن تلـك السهـام السهـم الـذي سيحشـر يـوم القيامـة ليشهـد علـى القـوم فعلتهــم .. 
انـه السهـم الـمـثـلــث الـذي وقـع فـي كبـد الامـام الحُسيـن عليـه السـلام ..
ولـم يكـن هـذا السهـم ليخـرج إلا بعـد ان عالجـه الامـام الحُسيـن ليخـرج مـن القفــا لانـه سهـم مـثـلـث .. 

سهـم لـه ثـلاث شعــب ..
سهــم مـسـمـوم قـد انـقـعـه حرملـة عليـه لـعـنـة الله فـي السـم لعــدة ايـام .. 

مـا افظعهـا مـن جريمـة اتـى بهـا حرملـه .. 
انهـا جريمـة مـن عـدد جرائمــه ..
الجرائـم الـتـي تحــدد منهـا ثـلاث جرائــم ..

فالسهـم الأول قـد وقـع فـي عيـن الـعـبـاس عليـه السـلام .. 
والسهـم الثانـي قـد وقــع فـي نحـر عبـد الله الرضيــع ..
والسهـم الـثـالـث هـو السهـم الـذي تـزلـزلـت لـه السمـاوات والاراضيـن
 السهـم الـذي وقـع فـي كبـد الامــام الحُسيـن عليـه السـلام .. 

لقـد خـرج ذلـك السهـم مـن ظهـر الامـام عليـه السـلام ليقـع بعيـداً عـن ارض المعركـة .. 
اذ وقـع فـي احد بساتيـن كربـلاء..
وبعـد زمـن طويـل مـن واقعـة الطـف وجـد احـد المزارعيـن ذلـك السهـم عندمـا كـان يحـرث ارضـه .. 

وحيـن وجـده كـان السهـم لا يـزال طريـاً عليـه دم الامــام عليـه السـلام ولـم تغيـر الارض معالمــه .. 

وقـد وجـد ذلـك الفـلاح السهـم مكتـوب علـى ريشـه هـذا الابيــات الثلاثة

لا تعجبـوا مـن تـراب لا يغيرنـي ..  بـل اعجبـوا مـن عظيـم الخطـب والمحـن
وحمـرة قـد كستنـي مـن محاسنهـا .. كسبتهـا مـن غريـب الـدار والوطـن
انـي وقعـت علـى قلـب الحُسيـن .. بسـم فليـت الدهـر أعدمنـي

مـا افجعهـا مـن واقعـه .. 
انهـا ساعـة الخلـود ..
ساعـة زمنيـه لا نعلـم مـدا حجمهـا الزمنـي الا انهـا الخلـود .. 

>> وَسَيَعْلَمُ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا أَيَّ مُنقَلَبٍ يَنقَلِبُونَ <<

نسـأل الله المـوت والتشريـد والتهجيـر والقتـل والتعذيـب لكـل مـن دعـا وساهـم فـي هـذه الجريمــة بحـق حفيـد رسـول الله وفلـذة كبـده ..
اللهـم انـي اشهـدك واشهـد حملـة عرشـك اننـي اتبـرأ مـن هـؤلاء ومـن كـل موالـي لهـم الـى يومنــاهـذا .. 
 
لا يـوم كيومـك يا أبـا عبدالله الحُسيـن ..
عليـك منـي سـلام الله أبـدا مابقيـت وبقـي الليـل و النهـار ..
السـلام علـى الحُسيـن ..
وعلـى حامـل لـواء الحُسيـن ..
وعلـى اولاد الحُسيـن ..
وعلـى اصحـاب الحُسيـن .. 
وعلـى الارواح التـي حلـت بفنـاء الحُسيـن ..

مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكـم My tears ..

----------


## دلوعه

عظم الله اجورنا واجوركم بمصاب سيد الشهداء غريب الغربااء روحي له الفداء
لعن الله ظالمي ال محمد ليوم الدين وانزل عليهم العذاب الاليم لفعلتهم الشنيعه بحق ال المصطفى  صل الله عليه واله وسلم
مشكوورة اخيه على هذه الموضوع القيم 
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعلنا من موالين ال البيت عليهم السلام

----------


## My tears

شكراً لك خيه دلوعه على التعقيب .. 
والله يثبتنـا على ولايتهـم إن شاء الله .. 
ولعن الله ظالمي أهل البيت ..
وحشرنـا الله واياكـم فـي زمـرة آل بيـت محمـد صلى الله عليهم وسلم .. 
 ومأجوريـن إن شاء الله .. 

مع خالص تحياتي .. أختك My tears ..

----------


## ابوعلوي

مشكورة أختي على الموضوع
"اللهـم انـي اشهـدك واشهـد حملـة عرشـك اننـي اتبـرأ مـن هـؤلاء ومـن كـل موالـي لهـم الـى يومنــاهـذا "

----------


## My tears

السلام على الشيب الخضيب  ..
السلام على الخد التريب ..
السلام على البدن السليب ..
السلام على الثغر المقروع بالقضيب ..
السلام على الرأس المرفوع ..
السلام على الأجسام العارية في الفلوات ..
السلام على المرمّل بالدماء ..
السلام على المهتوك الخباء ..
السلام على خامس أصحاب الكساء ..
السلام على غريب الغربلاء ..
السلام على شهيد الشهداء ..
السلام على قتيل الأدعياء ..
السلام على ساكن كربلاء ..
السلام على من بكته ملائكة السماء ..

شكراً لك أخوي أبو علوي على التعقيب .. 
مأجور ومثــاب بحق هذه الليلـة .. 

مع خالص تحياتي .. أختك My tears ..

----------


## حباً والف كرامة

السلام على الشيب الخضيب .. السلام على الخد التريب .. السلام على البدن السليب .. السلام على الثغر المقروع بالقضيب .. السلام على الرأس المرفوع .. السلام على الأجسام العارية في الفلوات .. السلام على المرمّل بالدماء .. السلام على المهتوك الخباء .. السلام على خامس أصحاب الكساء .. السلام على غريب الغربلاء .. السلام على شهيد الشهداء .. السلام على قتيل الأدعياء .. السلام على ساكن كربلاء .. السلام على من بكته ملائكة السماء ..

عظم الله أجورنا وأجوركم بمصاب أبي عبدالله الحسين و بارك الله بكم على هذا الموضوع القيم وجعله الله  في ميزان أعمالكم ووفقكم لكل خير وكتب لكم بكل حرف خططتموه في شأن العترة الطاهرة حسنة عظيمة .. لا عدمنا قلمكم الموالي لآل البيت عليهم السلام و جعلنا الله من الموالين لهم ..

أيها الراجي نجاة في غد بل كل حين 
أنني أهديك إن شئت إلى حصن حصين 
خذ من الرحمة حاء ثم من يـــس سين 
ثم يـــاء من عــلي ثم نونا من مبيــن 
فهو في الطف غياث رحمة للعالمين 
أجمع الكل و نادي يا حبيبي" يا حسين "

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## My tears

بارك الله لك هذا التعقيب .. 
مثـابه أختي حباً والف كرامة .. 
ومأجوره إن شاء الله .. 
وما ننحرم من هالتواجد .. 

مع خالص تحياتي .. أختك My tears ..

----------


## no0or

*   السَّلامُ عـَلَيـْكَ يا وارِثَ آدَمَ صـَفـُوةِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيْكَ يا وارِثَ نـوُحٍ نَبــِيِ اللهِ السَّلا*
*عـَلَيـْكَ يـا وارِثَ إبـراهيـمَ خـَليـلِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيـْكَ يا وارِثَ موســى كـَليِم اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيـْكَ يـا وارِثَ عـيـسى روُحِ الله السَّلامُ عـَلَيْكَ يا وارِثَ مـُحـَمـّدٍ حـَبـيبِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيـْكَ يـا وارِثَ اَميرِ المُؤمِنينَ وَلَيِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيـْكَ يَابـنَ مـُحـَمـّدٍ المـُصـطـَفـى السَّلامُ عـَلَيْكَ يَابـن عـلي المرتـضـى السَّلامُ عَلَيْكَ يَابـن فاطـمة الزهراء السَّلامُ عَلَيْكَ يَابـنَ خَديجَةَ الكُبـرى السَّلام عَلَيْكَ يا ثارَ اللهِ وابـنَ ثارِِهِ والوِتـرَ المَوتـوُرَ اَشـهَدُ اَنَّكَ قَد اَقَمتَ الصَّلاةَ وَآتَيتَ الزَّكاة وَاَمَرتَ بـاُلمِعروف ِوَنَهَيتَ عـَنِ المُنكرِ وَاَطـَعـتَ اللهَ وَرَسـولَهُ حـَتّى اَتيكَ اليَقـينُ فـَلَعـَنَ اللهُ اُمَةً قَتـَلَتـكَ وَلَعَنَ اللهُ اُمَةً ظَلَمَتكَ وَلَعَنَ اللهُ اُمَةً سَمِعت بـِذلك فَرَضِيَت بـه يا مَولاي يا ابا عَبدِ اللهِ اَشهَدُ اَنّك كُنتَ نوُرا في الأصلابِ الشّامِخَةِ وَالأرحـامِ المُطَهَرَةِ لم تـُنَجـِسـكَ الجـاهِليَّةُ بـاَنِجـاسـِها وَلَم تـُلبـِسكَ مِن مُدلَهِمّاتِ ثـِيابـِها وَاَشـهَدُ أنَكَ مِن دَعائِم الدّين وَاَركانِ المُؤمِنينَ وَاَشهَدُ اَنّكَ الإمـام البَّرُ التَّقـيُ الرَّضـيُ الزَّكيّ الهادِي المَهدِيُ وَاَشـهَدُ اَنَّ الأَئمّة مِن وُلْدِكَ كَلِمةُ التَّقـوى وَاَعـلامُ الهُدى وَالعـُروةُ الوُثـقى وَالحـُجَّةُ عـَلى اَهل الدُنيـا وَاُشـهِدُ اللهَ وَمـلائكـَتـَهُ وَاَنبـِيائَهُ وَرُسـُلَهُ اَنّي بـِكـمُ مُؤمِنٌ وَبـِايِابـِكم مُوقنٌ بـَشَرائِع ديني وخواتيِم عَمَلي وقَلبي لقَلبِكم سِلمٌ وَاَمري لِامْرِكـمُ مُتَّبـع صـَلَوات الله عَلَيكم وَعَلى اَرواحـِكم وَعَلى اَجـسـادِكُم وعـَلَى اَجـسـامِكُم وَعـَلى شـاهِدِكم وَعـَلَى غـائِبـِكم وَعـَلَى ظـاهركم وعـلى بــاطـِنـِكـم بـاَبـي أَنـت وَ اُمي يَا بْن رَسـُولِ اللهِ بِاَبي اَنتَ وَاَمّي يا ابـا عـَبـدِ اللهِ لَقَد عَظـُمتِ الرَّزيَّةُ و جـَلَتِ المُصـيبـَةُ بـِكَ عَلَينا وَعَلى جــَمــيعِ اَهل السَّمــواتِ والأرض فــَلَعَنَ اللهُ اُمـةً أَسرجَت و َاَلجمـَتْ وَتـَهَيَأت و تنـقـبـت لِقـِتالِك يامـَولايَ ياابـا عـَبـدِ اللهِ قـَصـَدتُ زيارتك اَسـئَلُ اللهَ بـالِشـأن الذَي لَكَ عِندَهُ وَ بـِالمَحَل الَّذي لَكَ لَدَيهِ اَن* 
*يُصـَليَعَلَى مُحـَمّدٍ وَآلِ مُحـَمّدٍ وَاَن يَجعَلَني مَعَكم في الدُنيا وَالآخـِرة السّلامُ عـَلَيكَ يابــنَ رَسـوُلِ اللهِ السـّلامُ عـَلَيكَ يابـنَ نَبـِيِ اللهِ السـّلامُ عـَلَيـكَ يابـنَ اَمير المُؤمِنينَ السـّلامُ عَلَيكَ يابـنَ الحـُسـينِ الشـهيدِ السـّلامُ عَلَيكَ ايُّها الشـَهيدُ وابـن الشـهيد السـّلامُ عـَلَيكَ ايُّها المـَظـلومُ وَابـنُ المَظـلوُمِ لَعَنَ اللهُ اُمةً قَتـَلَتـك وَلَعَنَ الله اُمةً ظَلَمَتـكَ وَلَعَن اللهُ اُمةً سـَمِعت بـِذلِك فَرَضِيت بـِهِ السـّلامُ عَلَيكَ يا ياوَليَّ اللهِ وَابـنَ وَلِيهِ لَقَد عَظُمتِ المُصـيبـَةُ وَجـَلّتِ الرَزِيةُ بـِكَ عـَلينا وَعـَلَى جـَميعِ المُسـلِمينَ فَلَعَنَ اللهُ اُمةً قَتَلَتك وَاَبـرءُ اِلى اللهِ وَاِليكَ مـِنهم السَّلامُ عـَلَيكُم يااَولياءَ اللهِ وَاَحـِبـائَهُ السَّلام ُعـَلَيكُم يا اصـفـِياءَ اللهِ وَاوِدّائَهُ السَّلامُ عـَلَيكُم يا اَنصـارَ دينِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيكُم يا اَنـصـارَ رَسـُولِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيـكُم يـا اَنـصـارَ اَميرِ المُؤمِنـين السَّلامُ عـَلَيكُم يا اَنـصـارَ فـاطـِمةَ الزهراء سَيدةِ نِساءِ العـالَمينَ السَّلامُ عـَلَيكُم يا اَنـصـارَ اَبـي مُحـَمَّدٍ الحـَسـَنِ بـن عـليٍّ الوَلي الناصِح السَّلامُ عَلَيكُم يا اَنصارَ اَبـي عَبـدِ اللهِ الحـسـين بـاَبـي اَنتُم وَاُمي طِبـتُم وطابـَتِ الأرضُ الّتـي فـيها دُفـِنـتُم وَفـُزتُم فـَوزاً عـَظـيماً فـَيالَيتَني كـُنتُ مَعـَكُم فَاَفوُز فوزاً عَظيما*

----------


## My tears

الله يعطيك العافيه خيه no0or .. 
شكراً لك على التعقيب .. 
وحياك الله في شبكـة الناصرة الثقافية .. 
ومأجوره إن شاء الله ..
ومثــابه يارب ..

مع خالص تحياتي .. أختك My tears ..

----------


## اتيتاتوو

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


احسنتي اختي الفاضلة على تفضلك باتحافنا بهذا الموضوع الرائع
مع تمنياتي لك بالمزيد من التوفيق والعطاء

سلمت الانامل التي كتبت هذه المشاركة وكل الانامل التي تنقلها وتنشرها وكل من شارك فيها

رحم الله والديك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والاخرة

----------


## My tears

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..* 
*يسعدني تعقيبك أخي اتيتاتوو ..*
*والشكر لك على هذا التواجد  ..*
*ربي يحفظك ويخليك ..* 
*والله يعطيك العافية ..* 

*مع خالص تحياتي .. أختك My tears ..*

----------


## همس الصبا

عظم الله اجورنا واجوركم بمصاب سيد الشهداء غريب الغربااء روحي له الفداء
لعن الله ظالمي ال محمد ليوم الدين وانزل عليهم العذاب الاليم لفعلتهم الشنيعه بحق الحبيب المصطفى صل الله عليه واله وسلم

احستني اختي My tears
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## روح القمر...

السلام على الشيب الخضيب ..
السلام على الخد التريب ..
السلام على البدن السليب ..
السلام على الثغر المقروع بالقضيب ..
السلام على الرأس المرفوع ..
السلام على الأجسام العارية في الفلوات ..
السلام على المرمّل بالدماء ..
السلام على المهتوك الخباء ..
السلام على خامس أصحاب الكساء ..
السلام على غريب الغربلاء ..
السلام على شهيد الشهداء ..
السلام على قتيل الأدعياء ..
السلام على ساكن كربلاء ..
السلام على من بكته ملائكة السماء ..
ولعن الله ظالمهم من الاولين والاخرين
ومشكورين

----------


## My tears

*حي الله روح القمر ..* 
*تسلمي على التعقيب ..* 
*ومثابة إن شاء الله ..*

----------


## TAWFEEQ

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم يا كريم 

وَسَيَعْلَمُ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا آل محمدٍ أَيَّ مُنقَلَبٍ يَنقَلِبُونَ 

مشكورين وجزاك الله خير

----------


## My tears

*حياك الله TAWFEEQ ..*
*وشكراً لك على التعقيب ..* 
*وما ننحرم من هالتواجد ..* 
*تواصل دائم ..* 

 :rolleyes:

----------


## وردة محمد ؛

السَّلامُ عـَلَيـْكَ يا وارِثَ آدَمَ صـَفـُوةِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيْكَ يا وارِثَ نـوُحٍ نَبــِيِ اللهِ السَّلا
*عـَلَيـْكَ يـا وارِثَ إبـراهيـمَ خـَليـلِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيـْكَ يا وارِثَ موســى كـَليِم اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيـْكَ يـا وارِثَ عـيـسى روُحِ الله السَّلامُ عـَلَيْكَ يا وارِثَ مـُحـَمـّدٍ حـَبـيبِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيـْكَ يـا وارِثَ اَميرِ المُؤمِنينَ وَلَيِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيـْكَ يَابـنَ مـُحـَمـّدٍ المـُصـطـَفـى السَّلامُ عـَلَيْكَ يَابـن عـلي المرتـضـى السَّلامُ عَلَيْكَ يَابـن فاطـمة الزهراء السَّلامُ عَلَيْكَ يَابـنَ خَديجَةَ الكُبـرى السَّلام عَلَيْكَ يا ثارَ اللهِ وابـنَ ثارِِهِ والوِتـرَ المَوتـوُرَ اَشـهَدُ اَنَّكَ قَد اَقَمتَ الصَّلاةَ وَآتَيتَ الزَّكاة وَاَمَرتَ بـاُلمِعروف ِوَنَهَيتَ عـَنِ المُنكرِ وَاَطـَعـتَ اللهَ وَرَسـولَهُ حـَتّى اَتيكَ اليَقـينُ فـَلَعـَنَ اللهُ اُمَةً قَتـَلَتـكَ وَلَعَنَ اللهُ اُمَةً ظَلَمَتكَ وَلَعَنَ اللهُ اُمَةً سَمِعت بـِذلك فَرَضِيَت بـه يا مَولاي يا ابا عَبدِ اللهِ اَشهَدُ اَنّك كُنتَ نوُرا في الأصلابِ الشّامِخَةِ وَالأرحـامِ المُطَهَرَةِ لم تـُنَجـِسـكَ الجـاهِليَّةُ بـاَنِجـاسـِها وَلَم تـُلبـِسكَ مِن مُدلَهِمّاتِ ثـِيابـِها وَاَشـهَدُ أنَكَ مِن دَعائِم الدّين وَاَركانِ المُؤمِنينَ وَاَشهَدُ اَنّكَ الإمـام البَّرُ التَّقـيُ الرَّضـيُ الزَّكيّ الهادِي المَهدِيُ وَاَشـهَدُ اَنَّ الأَئمّة مِن وُلْدِكَ كَلِمةُ التَّقـوى وَاَعـلامُ الهُدى وَالعـُروةُ الوُثـقى وَالحـُجَّةُ عـَلى اَهل الدُنيـا وَاُشـهِدُ اللهَ وَمـلائكـَتـَهُ وَاَنبـِيائَهُ وَرُسـُلَهُ اَنّي بـِكـمُ مُؤمِنٌ وَبـِايِابـِكم مُوقنٌ بـَشَرائِع ديني وخواتيِم عَمَلي وقَلبي لقَلبِكم سِلمٌ وَاَمري لِامْرِكـمُ مُتَّبـع صـَلَوات الله عَلَيكم وَعَلى اَرواحـِكم وَعَلى اَجـسـادِكُم وعـَلَى اَجـسـامِكُم وَعـَلى شـاهِدِكم وَعـَلَى غـائِبـِكم وَعـَلَى ظـاهركم وعـلى بــاطـِنـِكـم بـاَبـي أَنـت وَ اُمي يَا بْن رَسـُولِ اللهِ بِاَبي اَنتَ وَاَمّي يا ابـا عـَبـدِ اللهِ لَقَد عَظـُمتِ الرَّزيَّةُ و جـَلَتِ المُصـيبـَةُ بـِكَ عَلَينا وَعَلى جــَمــيعِ اَهل السَّمــواتِ والأرض فــَلَعَنَ اللهُ اُمـةً أَسرجَت و َاَلجمـَتْ وَتـَهَيَأت و تنـقـبـت لِقـِتالِك يامـَولايَ ياابـا عـَبـدِ اللهِ قـَصـَدتُ زيارتك اَسـئَلُ اللهَ بـالِشـأن الذَي لَكَ عِندَهُ وَ بـِالمَحَل الَّذي لَكَ لَدَيهِ اَن* 
*يُصـَليَعَلَى مُحـَمّدٍ وَآلِ مُحـَمّدٍ وَاَن يَجعَلَني مَعَكم في الدُنيا وَالآخـِرة السّلامُ عـَلَيكَ يابــنَ رَسـوُلِ اللهِ السـّلامُ عـَلَيكَ يابـنَ نَبـِيِ اللهِ السـّلامُ عـَلَيـكَ يابـنَ اَمير المُؤمِنينَ السـّلامُ عَلَيكَ يابـنَ الحـُسـينِ الشـهيدِ السـّلامُ عَلَيكَ ايُّها الشـَهيدُ وابـن الشـهيد السـّلامُ عـَلَيكَ ايُّها المـَظـلومُ وَابـنُ المَظـلوُمِ لَعَنَ اللهُ اُمةً قَتـَلَتـك وَلَعَنَ الله اُمةً ظَلَمَتـكَ وَلَعَن اللهُ اُمةً سـَمِعت بـِذلِك فَرَضِيت بـِهِ السـّلامُ عَلَيكَ يا ياوَليَّ اللهِ وَابـنَ وَلِيهِ لَقَد عَظُمتِ المُصـيبـَةُ وَجـَلّتِ الرَزِيةُ بـِكَ عـَلينا وَعـَلَى جـَميعِ المُسـلِمينَ فَلَعَنَ اللهُ اُمةً قَتَلَتك وَاَبـرءُ اِلى اللهِ وَاِليكَ مـِنهم السَّلامُ عـَلَيكُم يااَولياءَ اللهِ وَاَحـِبـائَهُ السَّلام ُعـَلَيكُم يا اصـفـِياءَ اللهِ وَاوِدّائَهُ السَّلامُ عـَلَيكُم يا اَنصـارَ دينِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيكُم يا اَنـصـارَ رَسـُولِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيـكُم يـا اَنـصـارَ اَميرِ المُؤمِنـين السَّلامُ عـَلَيكُم يا اَنـصـارَ فـاطـِمةَ الزهراء سَيدةِ نِساءِ العـالَمينَ السَّلامُ عـَلَيكُم يا اَنـصـارَ اَبـي مُحـَمَّدٍ الحـَسـَنِ بـن عـليٍّ الوَلي الناصِح السَّلامُ عَلَيكُم يا اَنصارَ اَبـي عَبـدِ اللهِ الحـسـين بـاَبـي اَنتُم وَاُمي طِبـتُم وطابـَتِ الأرضُ الّتـي فـيها دُفـِنـتُم وَفـُزتُم فـَوزاً عـَظـيماً فـَيالَيتَني كـُنتُ مَعـَكُم فَاَفوُز فوزاً عَظيما* 

*ياليتنا ثم ياليتنا كنا معكم فنفوز والله فوزاً عظيما ..ذاك المُنا لو أن ذلك يحصلُ..*

----------


## My tears

*نعم " ياليتنا ثم ياليتنا كنا معكم فنفوز والله فوزاً عظيما ..ذاك المُنا لو أن ذلك يحصلُ "*
*شكراً لك على التعقيب والزيارة ..* 
*وربي يعطيك ألف عافية ..* 

*مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكـم My tears ..*

----------


## عبير الزهراء

جزاك الله ألف خير...طرح رائع
وفقكم الله

----------


## وسيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
صدر الرسول علا وحين شمر على صدر الحسين رقا
يومان لم ارى في الايام مثلهما ذا راق لي وذا زادني ارقا يوم حسين علي
السلام عليك يا غريب الغرباء السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء السلام      عليك يا ابا عبد الله الحسين

----------


## My tears

*شكراً لكـم على هذا الحظور ..* 
*وما ننحرم من تواصلكـم ..* 

*تحياتي  ..*

----------


## الحبوب

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله

مشكور حبيبي على هذا الجميل 

جعله الله في موازين اعمالك

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## My tears

*الحبوب ..*
*الشكر لك على التعقيب ..* 
*والله يعطيك العافية ..* 

*مع خالص تحياتي .. أختـــك My tears ..*

----------


## أم قمبر

عظم الله اجورنا واجوركم بمصاب سيد الشهداء غريب الغربااء روحي له الفداء
لعن الله ظالمي ال محمد ليوم الدين وانزل عليهم العذاب الاليم لفعلتهم الشنيعه بحق ال المصطفى صل الله عليه واله وسلم
مشكوورة اخيه على هذه الموضوع القيم 
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعلنا من موالين ال البيت عليهم السلام

----------


## عاشقه الامام علي

مأجورين
مشكوره اختي وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك

----------


## My tears

.. أم قمبر .. عاشقه الامام علي ..
الشكر لكـم على التعقيـب .. 
وما ننحرم من هالتواجد .. 

تحياتي  :cool:  ..

----------


## fog223

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## عاشقه اهل البيت

السَّلامُ عـَلَيـْكَ يا وارِثَ آدَمَ صـَفـُوةِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيْكَ يا وارِثَ نـوُحٍ نَبــِيِ اللهِ السَّلا
*عـَلَيـْكَ يـا وارِثَ إبـراهيـمَ خـَليـلِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيـْكَ يا وارِثَ موســى كـَليِم اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيـْكَ يـا وارِثَ عـيـسى روُحِ الله السَّلامُ عـَلَيْكَ يا وارِثَ مـُحـَمـّدٍ حـَبـيبِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيـْكَ يـا وارِثَ اَميرِ المُؤمِنينَ وَلَيِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيـْكَ يَابـنَ مـُحـَمـّدٍ المـُصـطـَفـى السَّلامُ عـَلَيْكَ يَابـن عـلي المرتـضـى السَّلامُ عَلَيْكَ يَابـن فاطـمة الزهراء السَّلامُ عَلَيْكَ يَابـنَ خَديجَةَ الكُبـرى السَّلام عَلَيْكَ يا ثارَ اللهِ وابـنَ ثارِِهِ والوِتـرَ المَوتـوُرَ اَشـهَدُ اَنَّكَ قَد اَقَمتَ الصَّلاةَ وَآتَيتَ الزَّكاة وَاَمَرتَ بـاُلمِعروف ِوَنَهَيتَ عـَنِ المُنكرِ وَاَطـَعـتَ اللهَ وَرَسـولَهُ حـَتّى اَتيكَ اليَقـينُ فـَلَعـَنَ اللهُ اُمَةً قَتـَلَتـكَ وَلَعَنَ اللهُ اُمَةً ظَلَمَتكَ وَلَعَنَ اللهُ اُمَةً سَمِعت بـِذلك فَرَضِيَت بـه يا مَولاي يا ابا عَبدِ اللهِ اَشهَدُ اَنّك كُنتَ نوُرا في الأصلابِ الشّامِخَةِ وَالأرحـامِ المُطَهَرَةِ لم تـُنَجـِسـكَ الجـاهِليَّةُ بـاَنِجـاسـِها وَلَم تـُلبـِسكَ مِن مُدلَهِمّاتِ ثـِيابـِها وَاَشـهَدُ أنَكَ مِن دَعائِم الدّين وَاَركانِ المُؤمِنينَ وَاَشهَدُ اَنّكَ الإمـام البَّرُ التَّقـيُ الرَّضـيُ الزَّكيّ الهادِي المَهدِيُ وَاَشـهَدُ اَنَّ الأَئمّة مِن وُلْدِكَ كَلِمةُ التَّقـوى وَاَعـلامُ الهُدى وَالعـُروةُ الوُثـقى وَالحـُجَّةُ عـَلى اَهل الدُنيـا وَاُشـهِدُ اللهَ وَمـلائكـَتـَهُ وَاَنبـِيائَهُ وَرُسـُلَهُ اَنّي بـِكـمُ مُؤمِنٌ وَبـِايِابـِكم مُوقنٌ بـَشَرائِع ديني وخواتيِم عَمَلي وقَلبي لقَلبِكم سِلمٌ وَاَمري لِامْرِكـمُ مُتَّبـع صـَلَوات الله عَلَيكم وَعَلى اَرواحـِكم وَعَلى اَجـسـادِكُم وعـَلَى اَجـسـامِكُم وَعـَلى شـاهِدِكم وَعـَلَى غـائِبـِكم وَعـَلَى ظـاهركم وعـلى بــاطـِنـِكـم بـاَبـي أَنـت وَ اُمي يَا بْن رَسـُولِ اللهِ بِاَبي اَنتَ وَاَمّي يا ابـا عـَبـدِ اللهِ لَقَد عَظـُمتِ الرَّزيَّةُ و جـَلَتِ المُصـيبـَةُ بـِكَ عَلَينا وَعَلى جــَمــيعِ اَهل السَّمــواتِ والأرض فــَلَعَنَ اللهُ اُمـةً أَسرجَت و َاَلجمـَتْ وَتـَهَيَأت و تنـقـبـت لِقـِتالِك يامـَولايَ ياابـا عـَبـدِ اللهِ قـَصـَدتُ زيارتك اَسـئَلُ اللهَ بـالِشـأن الذَي لَكَ عِندَهُ وَ بـِالمَحَل الَّذي لَكَ لَدَيهِ اَن* 
*يُصـَليَعَلَى مُحـَمّدٍ وَآلِ مُحـَمّدٍ وَاَن يَجعَلَني مَعَكم في الدُنيا وَالآخـِرة السّلامُ عـَلَيكَ يابــنَ رَسـوُلِ اللهِ السـّلامُ عـَلَيكَ يابـنَ نَبـِيِ اللهِ السـّلامُ عـَلَيـكَ يابـنَ اَمير المُؤمِنينَ السـّلامُ عَلَيكَ يابـنَ الحـُسـينِ الشـهيدِ السـّلامُ عَلَيكَ ايُّها الشـَهيدُ وابـن الشـهيد السـّلامُ عـَلَيكَ ايُّها المـَظـلومُ وَابـنُ المَظـلوُمِ لَعَنَ اللهُ اُمةً قَتـَلَتـك وَلَعَنَ الله اُمةً ظَلَمَتـكَ وَلَعَن اللهُ اُمةً سـَمِعت بـِذلِك فَرَضِيت بـِهِ السـّلامُ عَلَيكَ يا ياوَليَّ اللهِ وَابـنَ وَلِيهِ لَقَد عَظُمتِ المُصـيبـَةُ وَجـَلّتِ الرَزِيةُ بـِكَ عـَلينا وَعـَلَى جـَميعِ المُسـلِمينَ فَلَعَنَ اللهُ اُمةً قَتَلَتك وَاَبـرءُ اِلى اللهِ وَاِليكَ مـِنهم السَّلامُ عـَلَيكُم يااَولياءَ اللهِ وَاَحـِبـائَهُ السَّلام ُعـَلَيكُم يا اصـفـِياءَ اللهِ وَاوِدّائَهُ السَّلامُ عـَلَيكُم يا اَنصـارَ دينِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيكُم يا اَنـصـارَ رَسـُولِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيـكُم يـا اَنـصـارَ اَميرِ المُؤمِنـين السَّلامُ عـَلَيكُم يا اَنـصـارَ فـاطـِمةَ الزهراء سَيدةِ نِساءِ العـالَمينَ السَّلامُ عـَلَيكُم يا اَنـصـارَ اَبـي مُحـَمَّدٍ الحـَسـَنِ بـن عـليٍّ الوَلي الناصِح السَّلامُ عَلَيكُم يا اَنصارَ اَبـي عَبـدِ اللهِ الحـسـين بـاَبـي اَنتُم وَاُمي طِبـتُم وطابـَتِ الأرضُ الّتـي فـيها دُفـِنـتُم وَفـُزتُم فـَوزاً عـَظـيماً فـَيالَيتَني كـُنتُ مَعـَكُم فَاَفوُز فوزاً عَظيما*

----------


## أمل الظهور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وأهلك أعدائهم ياالله


مأجورين ياشيعه على المصاب الجلل


مشكوره أختي على النقل وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء

----------


## fog223

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## My tears

*شكراً لكـم على هذا الحظور ..* 
*وما ننحرم من تواصلكـم ..* 

*تحياتي  ..*

----------


## جبرني الوقت

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ياسبحان الله 
تاخر ت بالرد شكله الموضوع قديم 
ويسمو خوي على الموضوع الحو 
والسلام على الحسين وعلا اولاد الحسن 
وعلى علي بن الحسين

----------


## عماد علي

بارك الله فيك أختي my tears وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.

----------

